# Female Metriaclima greshakei ?



## Butterslug (Oct 30, 2009)

My best guess is that this is a female Metriaclima _greshakei_. Do you think that is the right species and do you think it would have changed to light blue already if it was male? My fish are just under 3" Is that big enough to breed?


















I also have a smaller one...(it was the most dominant in the tank when I bought it, too early to tell if male/female?










Thanks!


----------



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

Could also be a subdom male... I bought 3 that looked like females.... two were males  they were killed by my big male but my female didn't have any real color.... I see blue sheen on yours.... You may try seperating them and see if it colors up..... or try venting.


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

^^^ I agree with MCKP. It looks like a female Greshakei, but could very well be a sub-dominate male.


----------

